# Trek Balls



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Check out Trek Balls. They are a slick way to connect Trekking poles together to create shooting sticks. Simple and cheap. 


I used them on a recent antelope hunt and they worked out great. I will no longer be carrying shooting sticks or have a bipod attached to my rifle. 


Worth a look.---------SS


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Check out Trek Balls. They are a slick way to connect Trekking poles together to create shooting sticks. Simple and cheap.
> 
> I used them on a recent antelope hunt and they worked out great. I will no longer be carrying shooting sticks or have a bipod attached to my rifle.
> 
> Worth a look.---------SS


I like the looks of those. We've shot a few animals over the past few seasons by crossing the wrist straps on the trekking poles to cradle the gun. This seems it would me more stable though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Where can we find them?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a neat concept. Since getting trekking poles, like Kwalk3, I have ditched the shooting sticks and just use the straps to create a setup. That works pretty great for me, but I'm always interested in looking at new gear!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

You might look at Wiser precision quick-stixs they use bolts instead of zipties for attachment. They also have a set screw adjustment to set hieght where the trekking poles cross. 
Works well


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Where can we find them?


 https://www.facebook.com/TrekBalls-314142789276396/


----------



## gasman (Sep 4, 2019)

https://trekballscom.gator.site/


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Check out Trek Balls. They are a slick way to connect Trekking poles together to create shooting sticks. Simple and cheap.
> 
> I used them on a recent antelope hunt and they worked out great. I will no longer be carrying shooting sticks or have a bipod attached to my rifle.
> 
> Worth a look.---------SS


Cool, but let's get some more pics of your goat. Looks like a big mature stud goat.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What a great idea.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

toasty said:


> Cool, but let's get some more pics of your goat. Looks like a big mature stud goat.


Hunting solo so no great pics. He is a great buck. Tons of mass and character. A perfect 10 in my book.-----SS


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Hunting solo so no great pics. He is a great buck. Tons of mass and character. A perfect 10 in my book.-----SS


He is a perfect 10. I know you are not into score, but for kicks and giggles and see if I am getting any better at field judging, here are my guesses.

I think:
15.625" length
6.125" prong
6.625" base
6.75 1st
4.0 2nd
2.75" 3rd

83.75" Gross Buck?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

toasty said:


> He is a perfect 10. I know you are not into score, but for kicks and giggles and see if I am getting any better at field judging, here are my guesses.
> 
> I think:
> 15.625" length 15.0
> ...


 81.00" Gross Buck

Good Job!! Most people have guessed him as mid 70's. I don't bother correcting them.-----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now I know who to call for a guide when I draw next year. :rotfl:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

SS - 280 AI?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> 81.00" Gross Buck
> 
> Good Job!! Most people have guessed him as mid 70's. I don't bother correcting them.-----SS


I am sure they guess low on length, but those wide sweeping curved horns are what I think causes most people to underscore bucks. Those prongs are insane, I can honestly say, I have probably only seen 3 or 4 bucks on the hoof in my lifetime that have better prongs. Congrats on an incredible buck.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> SS - 280 AI?


You guys know me too well!

Actually shot this guy with my Nosler M-48 in 28 Nosler....which happens to be the rifle that I am currently enamored with. 162 Horady ELDX bullets in front of a bunch of Retumbo. 3350 fps....perfect antelope medicine, right?

Anyway, I saw this guy for the first time the evening before the hunt in a spot that I knew wouldn't get pressure. There were several other really nice bucks that we had scouted throughout the summer but I decided to go after this one. On opening morning, I hiked to the top of a rise overlooking the basin/flat where I saw him the evening before and set up in a patch of high sage to start glassing. Within 10 minutes, I spotted him just below me feeding at around 500 yards. I was trying to decide how to set up for the shot and considered trying to sneak out into the open for a prone. Before doing that, I set up my Trek Poles with the Trek Balls to provide a rest just over the top of the sage. I dug the pole tips into the ground and leaned into the rifle. I was amazed at how steady I was able to get and dryfired several times, going through the motions. I checked the range one last time, dialed the CDS to 460 and dropped him in his tracks with a shot that hit 2" high of where I was aiming.

Good times!----------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

toasty said:


> I am sure they guess low on length, but those wide sweeping curved horns are what I think causes most people to underscore bucks. Those prongs are insane, I can honestly say, I have probably only seen 3 or 4 bucks on the hoof in my lifetime that have better prongs. Congrats on an incredible buck.


Thanks for the kind words! How lucky we are to be sportsmen!-----SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Thanks for the kind words! *How lucky we are to be sportsmen!*-----SS


Yes, lucky indeed! Hellofa buck SS, a real beauty... Good to see you post, it's been a while. Always enjoy your perspective on things. Just got a set of 'balls' in the mail, though from a different manufacturer. They are awesome to say the least. Hope I get a chance to use them in a few weeks on my any bull hunt. Thanks for posting about them. Have a hunch their gonna catch on pretty well and become much more popular.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

If you're gonna grab some balls, these are the ones.


----------



## gasman (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm going to use a set on the 10th for some of those other lopes that SS and I scouted this summer. Just for fun I'll do free shipping in the US for UWN members through October.

https://trekballscom.gator.site/


----------



## gasman (Sep 4, 2019)

Use the code UWN at checkout


----------

